# Call to undefined function ldap_connect()

## clinger

I updated from squirrelmail-1.4.15 to squirrelmail-1.4.16 and now I'm getting the following error when I try to log into squirrelmail: Fatal error: Call to undefined function ldap_connect() in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/squirrelmail/plugins/retrieveuserdata/ldap.php on line 55.  Do I need an updated plugin?

----------

## VinzC

Have you compiled PHP with LDAP support?

```
equery u php
```

----------

## clinger

I compiled php with LDAP support, but now it looks like I have to configure LDAP.  :Mad:    squirrelmail-1.4.15 didn't need this and it had the retrieveuserdata plugin.

----------

